# Guess What I Did Today



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was actually Carp Fishing with Dough Bait.










big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks like bout a three and a half pound largemouth bass. Good eating to.:bow:


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep those bass will suprise you sometimes, eh! We enjoy eating those. You guys down south of here have alot more fishing time than us. My friend in Illinois has over 40 cats already. I'm waiting for the white bass next month here.

brownegg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I need to catch some Cats.My wife says she is getting tierd of Trout.

One thing about fish there is such a variety.

big rockpile


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

That's one strange looking carp.  Looks like some good eating.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

brownegg said:


> Yep those bass will suprise you sometimes, eh! We enjoy eating those. You guys down south of here have alot more fishing time than us. My friend in Illinois has over 40 cats already. I'm waiting for the white bass next month here.
> 
> brownegg


:hrm: we have two fishing seasons open water and Ice fishing! 

I think when it hits 40 degrees down there they hang up the rods.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Murray in ME said:


> That's one strange looking carp.  Looks like some good eating.


Yea I did catch 5 Carp.

The picture don't do the fish justice it measured 20 inches long and 15 inch girth.So it cost my wife I'm having a Replica made,I don't have any Fish on the wall 

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rose2005 said:


> BRP...is that you in the photo? If so, you have lost a LOT of weight! Congratualtions on that, and the fish. :dance:
> 
> Rose


Yelp thats me working on about 20 more pounds then call it good.

Thanks!

big rockpile


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like some good eatin to me. Cats and carp are hitting here now real good. Channel are really piling on the trotlines.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

always hold fish way out in front of you for pictures.........


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I miss largemouth fishing. We have a few places here, but it is mostly trout and steelhead. Some smallmouth fishing.


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

What's your secret to catching all those trout that your wife is tired of eating?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

MB Farm said:


> BRP...is that you in the photo? If so, you have lost a LOT of weight! Congratualtions on that, and the fish. :dance:
> 
> Rose


Was thinking the same thing. What's your weight loss secret Big Rock? I need to lose a bunch myself.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Ha, I was going to ask whether you lost weight, or stretched that picture (taller for the fish effect.)
Congratulations on your healthy weight, and don't let that last 20 pounds get you down, the last ones always take so long.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

MB Farm said:


> BRP...is that you in the photo? If so, you have lost a LOT of weight! Congratualtions on that, and the fish. :dance:
> 
> Rose


 Wife probly kicked sum of the xcess crap outa 'im!....:baby04::bouncy:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Secret to catching trout is going and useing the right bait every day. 
Secret to looseing weight is eatting lots of fish and other* wild meat*.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

terri46355 said:


> What's your secret to catching all those trout that your wife is tired of eating?


2 pound test Line,#12 Treble Hook,couple Splitshot above the Hook,Bait with *********** Bait or Velveeta Cheese.Cast it out let it drift wait for the fish to take it.



Oldcountryboy said:


> Was thinking the same thing. What's your weight loss secret Big Rock? I need to lose a bunch myself.


Cut my Fats and Sugars,then cut back on amounts.Now I'm going with Whole Grains,Fresh Vegatables and Fruits and Green Tea.

Don't cry when I Back Slide and getting rid of Fat Clothes.

big rockpile


----------

